# Radeon Xpress 1100



## Sir Perigrin (Nov 16, 2006)

hey, just wanted to know if the Radeon Xpress cards were planned on being supported in the near future. Iv Seen a freind use this tool on his 9000 series and i absoulutely love it. so would be nice to be able to put it on my own machine


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 16, 2006)

express chips are onboard so its not a good idea to oc them cause they don't have proper cooling but im sure wizz will support them eventually as the xpress 200 series is supported with problems read more here http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=20273


----------



## Sir Perigrin (Nov 16, 2006)

Its not just over clocking it im interested in, but also to Under clock it to reduce heat. I have had laptops die from heat. tis ones rather efficient (i know acers have a bad rap but the new ones are marvelous) its got several exhaust vents on the bottom to feed into my laptop cooler as well as a CPU fan running 24/7 to prevent heat buildup. and i keep external fans around for the rare occasion the core temp gets over 40C. Thanks for the link.


----------

